# Does anyone want a CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!



## ParaIndy

The pictures speak for themselves. My Morgan colt, Indy, and our 10 baby goats. I'll upload more when I have time.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Aww thats adorable! Haha


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Oh my gosh I am crying, I am laughing so hard!

That last photo has got to be the funniest photo I have ever seen!

Is that horse for real, I want him.

You made my day!


----------



## JaphyJaphy

I love that as the pictures progress, there are just more and more baby goats on Indy! Awesome photos! :rofl:


----------



## Critter sitter

that is so darn Cute! I love that he is so relaxed with them


----------



## Roperchick

Ohmegersh! That is so cute!!!!!


----------



## tinyliny

that is just a hoot! I am belly laughing hugely! 

I simply adore INdy, as you know. He is growing up so handsome!

I imagine those little feet could give you quite a "massage".

("who's that trip trapping across my bridge?")


----------



## dlpark2

looks like he is "kid" sitter for the day! Adorable!


----------



## ParaIndy

Taffy Clayton said:


> Oh my gosh I am crying, I am laughing so hard!
> 
> That last photo has got to be the funniest photo I have ever seen!
> 
> Is that horse for real, I want him.
> 
> You made my day!


Oh yes, he is for real.:lol: Look at my horses.


----------



## ParaIndy

JaphyJaphy said:


> I love that as the pictures progress, there are just more and more baby goats on Indy! Awesome photos! :rofl:


Oh, but there are even more. :wink: Probably later today.


----------



## Cacowgirl

The beauty of spring & new animal babies--so cute!


----------



## Allison Finch

Fabulous series of photos! I like the last picture where the horse is enjoying a little cloven hoof massage!!


----------



## ParaIndy

I'm uploading more now.....


----------



## ParaIndy

Bummer, it says that the photos are to big to upload.


----------



## waresbear

I love it! King of the Hill on Indy!


----------



## Golden Horse

Photo of the day for sure, that last one, needs to be entered into some contests, simply awesome


----------



## ParaIndy

I resized them, so here they are!!


----------



## ParaIndy

And one more..


----------



## Clayton Taffy

You have an amazing horse!

The word amazing doesn't even do him justice.

Oh my gosh, the dog got into the action too.
You have a quite a crew there.
I am in stitches!


----------



## Annanoel

OH MY - dying here. Laughing so hard, what a cute group of animals. I'll take them all please.


----------



## Roperchick

Indy is definitely unique! Haha what a trooper letting all those nosey little babies crawl all over him


----------



## ParaIndy

Annanoel said:


> OH MY - dying here. Laughing so hard, what a cute group of animals. I'll take them all please.


Um, NO thank you, I'll keep them. :lol:


----------



## 2horses

They are some of the sweetest pictures I have ever seen!


----------



## ThatAppy

Cute, fuzzy. Cute. Fuzzy. Fuzzy and cute. Cute and fuzzies standing on the cute and fuzzy. It's too much cute and too much fuzzy!!! Can I have one?! NO, WAIT! Can I have them ALL?!?! :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Thank you for the much-needed smile on an otherwise crappy day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo

Hahahahaha

Your horse looks like it's either resigned itself to "kiddysitting" or it's enjoying the massaging of tiny hooves (the latter methinks) 

Absolutely fantastic piccies xx


----------



## Endiku

OHYMYGOODNESS. I'll take them all, thank you very much. Or at least that lighter colored kid. Cutest thing EVER <3


----------



## evilamc

OHHHHHHHHH my god that is so cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## churumbeque

I was going to post my filly and goat picture but now I am embarrassed cause yours are much better


----------



## Inga

Talk about a gentle giant. Love the photo of him smiling while laying there covered in baby goats. ha ha That horse is worth his weight in gold.


----------



## lasso

aww!!!


----------



## smguidotti

Was your boy bred by Jennifer Monore of MEMC mogans?


----------



## JustWingIt

Haha I can hear them all screaming "PIG PILE ON INDY!" Too cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai

Squeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cutest.Picture.Ever!


----------



## egrogan

Inga said:


> Talk about a gentle giant. Love the photo of him smiling while laying there covered in baby goats. ha ha That horse is worth his weight in gold.


Hehe... "Covered in goats" is absolutely the most fitting caption. I love them all! 

I don't know anything about goats, but it seems like goat mamas aren't too worried about curious kids? Or is Indy just that good a babysitter that he's won them over?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

I couldn't resist, it seems like this should be one of those posters people use on facebook. xD


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Wonderful pictures, thank you for posting. I just love the crowd of goats and the dog with the horse just lapping it all up. He looks like he sure loves a goaty :hug:


----------



## CLaPorte432

Great pictures! So adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww how cute!!


----------



## Tayz

oh em gee  wow sooo cute!!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

This is my new screen saver.


----------



## ParaIndy

Inga said:


> Talk about a gentle giant. Love the photo of him smiling while laying there covered in baby goats. ha ha * That horse is worth his weight in gold.*


TOTALLY! And he has proved it in many other ways also.


----------



## ParaIndy

egrogan said:


> Hehe... "Covered in goats" is absolutely the most fitting caption. I love them all!
> 
> I don't know anything about goats, but it seems like goat mamas aren't too worried about curious kids? Or is Indy just that good a babysitter that he's won them over?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, the mamas are very relaxed around Indy, he is always very nice to the goats, more so than my other equines. They were way out in the field when I took those pictures. They mostly just keep their ears open and listen for scared baby sounds, rather than staying with them all the time.


----------



## ParaIndy

smguidotti said:


> Was your boy bred by Jennifer Monore of MEMC mogans?


Nope, he was bred by Carol Dombrowsky of Oregon Morgans. His dam is Marvelous Ima Darling and his sire is Marvelous Intrigue.


----------



## FlyGap

Now THAT is a "kid safe" horse!

BA ha ha!!! Too cute, thanks for posting!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

That is so cute.. He Probably is thinking the goats are like giving him a massage! haha.. I have a baby goat that chases around my chickens.. .AND my horses! haha


----------



## PreciousPony

OMG!!! Sooo cute!


----------



## Endiku

Can I use the meme? Some of my friends would LOVE to see that xD


----------



## ParaIndy

Endiku said:


> Can I use the meme? Some of my friends would LOVE to see that xD


Sure.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

ParaIndy said:


> Sure.



I am glad you said yes.

I just couldn't stand not to share.


----------



## DaraT

Cute pics! Equine body massage. Now he just needs to roll over for the same treatment on the other side.


----------



## smguidotti

ParaIndy said:


> Nope, he was bred by Carol Dombrowsky of Oregon Morgans. His dam is Marvelous Ima Darling and his sire is Marvelous Intrigue.


He looks just like a colt Monroe bred a while ago

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.211198575580974.62426.100000725001166&type=3


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch

The little goat on his neck is like, "Yes I have him pinned!"


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Just saw this ad. Except for a few things, price, looks, age, etc. I thought you were selling your colt. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Dead broke kids horse

*Dead broke kids horse* - $600 (62471)
I have a 14 year old gelding for sale. He is not registered and stands about 14.3 hands tall. He is not a pretty show horse but is dead broke for anyone to ride. *You can pile 5 kids on him and send him down the road.* He has been there and done that. You do not have to worry about him running off on you or spooking at anything. *He is not an aggressive horse in the herd he is more on the bottom of the pecking order.* He is bay with some roany looking white hairs.* If you want a baby sitter this is your guy.* No I don't wanna trade and will not take less for him he is worth the money cause he is so safe. Call xxxxxx for more info on him.









View attachment 141050


----------



## ParaIndy

Ha! That's so funny!


----------



## smguidotti

My blog post where I posted your pictures has now reached over 16,000 hits!


----------



## Charley horse

Ha ha ha too cute! Thanx for sharing loved it!


----------

